# points expiring soon



## apok86 (Mar 7, 2014)

It has been almost 3 years since my last paid Amtrak trip and my guest rewards balance was set to expire on March 11th. Yesterday (March 6th) I traveled from CHI to GLN to prevent the points from expiring. I bought a ticket on the Amtrak app with my login that is linked to my guest rewards account. The PDF that was emailed to me has my guest rewards number on it.

Due to the short nature of the trip I had to hunt down the conductor to get my ticket scanned as I was getting off the train in Glenview. My ticket scanned (I heard it beep) but the conductor was complaining that his phone crashed right after he scanned my ticket. I’m concerned that my ticket didn't register since it appears the phone crashed.

Is there anything I should / could do now to make sure that this trip posts? How long is the normal amount of time for the points to post with the eticketing system. This is my first time dealing with a paid reservation since eticketing was rolled out. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 7, 2014)

My advice would be to head over to FlyerTalk and contact AGR Insider. He should be able to help you with this.


----------



## apok86 (Mar 7, 2014)

Anderson said:


> My advice would be to head over to FlyerTalk and contact AGR Insider. He should be able to help you with this.


Thanks for your quick reply! Do you think I should wait a few days for the points to post or should I do it now? Do the points usually post right away with eticketing?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 7, 2014)

They tend to post fairly quickly. (That is within a few days.) You can wait, but you might want to do it now. I'll be honest I've never bought a ticket via the app, so I don't know if they send an email confirmation to you. If so, I would keep that email at least until the points post.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 7, 2014)

Actually since March 1st there has been a bit of a delay for some reason; but still I would give it a few days and then contact Insider if nothing shows up.


----------



## Anderson (Mar 7, 2014)

The only reason I suggest contacting Insider is that there might be a risk that if the trip doesn't post in a timely manner, the points might cancel out before anything posts...and that would be a pain to "walk back" if it happened. Basically, this problem is easier to deal with now than later.


----------



## apok86 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. I will wait till Monday to see if the points post, if they don't I will try the flyer talk route.


----------



## Silver Line Bruin (Mar 8, 2014)

There has been a delay since late February in posting of points. My February 24th trip didn't post until March 5th. In the past it usually took 3 business days.


----------



## jannie (Mar 8, 2014)

Now I'm wondering when my points expire... I didn't know they had an expiration date!


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 8, 2014)

jannie said:


> Now I'm wondering when my points expire... I didn't know they had an expiration date!


Three years after your last paid trip. If you have the Chase AGR card, though, they don't expire.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 8, 2014)

They expire 36 months (3 years) after your last *PAID* travel on Amtrak. (Thing like buying or redeeming an award or earning points from partners do not extend the time.) And once you travel, *ALL* your points are extended for another 36 months!

If you have the AGR MasterCard from Chase, your AGR points never expire.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 9, 2014)

The AGR call center is well positioned to help with issues like this: 1-800-307-5000

Note that the AGR Terms and Conditions state: "Points will be credited to a Member's account *up to 3 weeks* after the completion of the Member's Amtrak trip." Members with impending point expiration should keep this in mind and plan accordingly. That said, points generally do post sooner and the AGR folks are pretty flexible about this sort of thing anyway. It is pretty easy for the agent to return expired points when it's clear that the member did honestly travel prior to the deadline.

It's better to save the really hard stuff for AGR Insider


----------



## Ryan (Mar 9, 2014)

Anthony said:


> It's better to save the really hard stuff for AGR Insider


I heard that guy was like Superman, Chuck Norris and The Stig all rolled into one.


----------



## jimhudson (Mar 9, 2014)

The Shadow knows! LOL


----------



## Anderson (Mar 10, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > It's better to save the really hard stuff for AGR Insider
> ...


So when do we get to see the Star in a Reasonably Priced (Rail)Car?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 10, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > It's better to save the really hard stuff for AGR Insider
> ...


That's funny stuff!


----------



## jannie (Mar 11, 2014)

Is there some place on our e-mail rewards that is sent out (basically with advertising of how to get extra points, etc) that shows when our points will expire?? I travelled in April 2011, I now made reservations and paid for an upcoming trip, but won't take the trip until May. Does that mean my points will expire in April if I don't do something/contact someone? I really had no idea that they expire... for all I know I lost some before taking the 2011 trip..


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 11, 2014)

jannie said:


> Is there some place on our e-mail rewards that is sent out (basically with advertising of how to get extra points, etc) that shows when our points will expire?? I travelled in April 2011, I now made reservations and paid for an upcoming trip, but won't take the trip until May. Does that mean my points will expire in April if I don't do something/contact someone? I really had no idea that they expire... for all I know I lost some before taking the 2011 trip..


No, there is not, and I think that is a major lacking.

The only way to check is to go to the AGR website, login, go to *My Account,* then *My Transactions*. Using the date filters, drill back through your transactions until you see one with the blue TQP's symbol next to the transaction points. That is a rail credit and starts the 36 month countdown. Add 36 months to that date, and that is the expiration date. Sometimes points linger for a period after 36 months, but don't count on it.

In your case, taking a trip in May might just sneak under the wire given that AGR points are not removed at exactly 36 months to the day. However, it might not. Not sure where you are located, but if a short nonsense ride is possible between now and May, that would provide assurance.


----------



## apok86 (Mar 13, 2014)

Update:

So the points posted to my account today, 1 week after I took my trip. I didn’t bother contacting AGR customer service because my points didn’t go away on the 11th like I thought they would. Maybe Amtrak has so sort of unpublished grace period or hold when new points are pending. Regardless I’m good for another 3 years. I’ll just have to be more careful to take an occasionally paid trip since I earn most of points through the shopping portal. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 13, 2014)

Good for you! 

Another easy way to avoid expiration is to apply and get the AGR MasterCard from Chase. Just by being a cardholder, your AGR points never expire!


----------

